# Monster Snake head spotted in Central Park Lagoon



## ludds

Was at Central Park on Mothers day, Took a walk around the lagoon to check out the carp and Koi. Too my surprise I spotted a snake head fish a very large one. So I took some pic and a small video. Walk around a couple of times to see if there was anymore? A regular walk of the park told me he's seen another one just a bit smaller, But this one was back in the same spot my 3rd time around the lagoon go check him out. Now was this fish dumped in by a person who didnt want it like the turtles in the lagoon or did the parks board do it to control the carp population????

Fish was spotted in Central Park lagoon on Mothers day


----------



## Diztrbd1

Chances are some idiot let them go in there. Highly unlikely the parks board wouldn't do something like that. There are much better ways of controlling the population , like netting them and relocating or selling them. As for the turtles.....being as they have legs they can and will travel from one body of water to another and could have easily come from somewhere else. Though the chances of someone releasing them in there is good too. Just my opinion


----------



## Diztrbd1

thats a beauty....great vid! Surprised it stuck around for pix & vids lol


----------



## Elle

Well, for anyone who wants a free snakehead, you all know where to go now!


----------



## Epok

Are you talking about lost lagoon in stanley park because that looks oddly familiar. I swear i seen that about a month or so ago. Before I could get a clear look at it swam away.


----------



## Scherb

Wow, what a load of carp. some people are so Dumb. i sure hope some poor kid doesn't get bit by it. snake-heads are very dangerous. Cheers


----------



## sunshine_1965

That is crazy. Some people just don't think about what they are doing when releasing fish into the wild. A pair of these guys could do a lot of harm to the lagoon.


----------



## STANKYfish

Spear it and get it out of there!!


----------



## Diztrbd1

Epok said:


> Are you talking about lost lagoon in stanley park because that looks oddly familiar. I swear i seen that about a month or so ago. Before I could get a clear look at it swam away.


I believe they are talking about Burnaby Central Park off Boundry and Kingsway


----------



## Epok

Diztrbd1 said:


> I believe they are talking about Central Park in Burnaby


Oh okay, maybe i was seeing things. Still bizzare that people would do this. Snake heads are also able to move from water source to water source as well. They can survive outside water a lot longer then normal fish. Snake heads are a huge epidemic down in the states.


----------



## jobber

I suggest members here send their concern to the provincial and municipal authorities regarding this. It will become a problem by the end of summer. Don't want to see someone's puppy being a snack. This is no different than someone leaving their pet pitbull or tiger at the park---if everyone starts leaving their pitbulls at the park, eventually they'll breed and they'll roam in packs. Do your part, be part of the solution and not the silent problem. If they can survive Maryland or Virginia winters, I'm certain they can survive our mild winters.

[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Diztrbd1

yes they are a big problem in the US. And to prevent the same here, it's probably best to inform the proper authorities in the event you see one anywhere here as Jobbers said. They supposedly cannot survive the cold water here ....but then who's the expert on that and why take the chance?


----------



## Algae Beater

its things like this that lead to panic and stupid regulations. i urge anyone with a spear gun, fishing rod or net to get that thing out of there before it becomes a real problem and escapes into storm drains or someone/something gets hurt. 

people whine and winge on and on when something gets banned or prohibited, but its idiocies like this that lead to such situations.


----------



## Diztrbd1

I can just imagine someone walking around there with a spear gun lol that might not go over too well. As close as that vid was, a castnet would have worked well. Im thinking good piece of line with a treble hook on it would work well too. Think I've been watching too much "Swamp People" lol


----------



## misdem

Diztrbd1 said:


> As for the turtles.....being as they have legs they can and will travel from one body of water to another and could have easily come from somewhere else.


Snakeheads have something similar to lungs incorporated into their gills. Couple months ago, I was having coffee at a cafe in a more rural town in Asia, I would just randomly see a good sized Snakehead crawling across the road, leaving a relatively wet trail just minding its own business. Don't think there were any rivers or streams were around there either. Probably just someone's dinner running away from them but still it was one of the strangest things I've seen.


----------



## ludds

Yes this was taken at Central Park Burnaby Central Park off Boundry and Kingsway the Lagoon is beside the pitch & Put.
" Do I have a big fish net some where" It would probably kill my Arowana anyway, tho their close to the same size fish hunting anyone....hehehehehe


----------



## Diztrbd1

misdem said:


> Snakeheads have something similar to lungs incorporated into their gills. Couple months ago, I was having coffee at a cafe in a more rural town in Asia, I would just randomly see a good sized Snakehead crawling across the road, leaving a relatively wet trail just minding its own business. Don't think there were any rivers or streams were around there either. Probably just someone's dinner running away from them but still it was one of the strangest things I've seen.


Yes I am aware of this, I posted a nice Documentary about them here: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...orth-getting-snakehead-hunt-27242/#post221149
But figured this is probably not the case here. Though it's always a Possibility I guess. Pretty funny comment about them crossing the road lol...."Probably just someone's dinner running away from them but still it was one of the strangest things I've seen."


----------



## DBam

I agree with Algae Beater... If you treat this like it's the governments responsibility or problem then they'll look into removing that fish from the pond and then start legislation for banning import of those fish and any and all like it. Complain if you like, but the only solution that doesn't screw the hobbyist is to go and remove it yourself, IMHO.


----------



## charles

and there are many study about snakehead, they can wiggle a bit but they cannot walk or crawl to a purposed destination. Their fins are not built to do such a moment. We have a warm winter here. Might be the only reason they survive. Our BC winter most likely will kill them.


----------



## Keri

Sounds like you guys should have a little BCA outing... Maybe do a bit of fishing??


----------



## Elle

Here's the contact info for Burnaby Parks.

Parks, Recreation & Cultural Services Department
[email protected]
Phone: 604-294-7450 
Fax: 604-294-7201

I would contact them to let them know about this, if for no other reason than to avoid having random BCA members getting arrested for carrying spear guns in the park! They'll be able to take action before the infestation spreads. These things will eat small birds and mammals and amphibians as well as fish, so even a few would be a major upset to the ecosystem if they breed.

Just to clarify, since there's a lot of panic on the thread...by "small birds and mammals", I mean SMALL. Like little mice and baby birds. Not teacup poodles. So pet owners can relax.


----------



## Keri

No, no spearfisherman! Though admittedly, if I lived closer I would go out there with a net myself... I'd rather see this solved by a hobbyist than get the government involved, no need to give them more fuel for the fire on banning exotics.


----------



## jling

were is this place the location and people let go koi there?


----------



## mikebike

I prawn or minnow trap may work well to catch one.


----------



## niteshift

Wish I was still in the city go after him with a net. This is why I think any fish or turtle, whatever possible threats to our eco system should be tagged or have micro chip in them like my dog. Then screw ups like this idiot can be fined or have a ban put on them so they can no longer keep so much as a neon. These people make want to quit this wonderful hobby.  David


----------



## spit.fire

How big is this water source it was seen in?


----------



## Foxtail

Unfortunately, it's illegal to spear or bowfish for any species except carp as far as I know. You could just be bowfishing carp and get the snakehead "by accident". Knowing how the conservation department operates here they would probably protect the damn thing and make it illegal to harvest. (ie. Ditch Eel)

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Algae Beater

its a good sized pond roughly .8 of a square kilometer 

still if something like this got into our river systems and was able to find a backwater with a sufficient thermocline to over winter .... yeesh if i was fully recovered from surgery and had my car insured, id be there to dispatch this thing


----------



## King-eL

Whoever release that snakehead in their sure is an idiot. That kind of behavior will only ruin it for the rest of the snakehead keepers. It seems that the snakehead been release recently. Whoever did it sure ticks me off. That's just bad news for me.

Might go check it out and catch that snakehead if it's still alive.


----------



## Chronick

King-eL said:


> Whoever release that snakehead in their sure is an idiot. That kind of behavior will only ruin it for the rest of the snakehead keepers. It seems that the snakehead been release recently. Whoever did it sure ticks me off. That's just bad news for me.
> 
> Might go check it out and catch that snakehead if it's still alive.


couldn't agree more... irresponsible keepers ruin it for everyone else. What an inconsiderate person


----------



## Diztrbd1

I know this is a aggravating subject for some, but due to a couple concerns raised about language being used, I had to edit a couple post. Please keep the language clean. and thanks in advance

This is why they should indeed have chips in them. IMHO catching the one or 2 that is there does not solve the problem. Anyone is allowed to buy them here, therefore the uneducated people will still continue to do this in the future. I don't know what it takes to solve the problem, but something really needs done to stop irresponsible idiots from being able to buy them, let alone being able to release them.


----------



## overlord1957

Hi All.
Take a break.
Relax, there is only one type of Snake head can survive the winter here, That is Northern snake head (Channa Argus).
Any other type will die when water temperature drop down to 10 degree C.
Now we know there are some in the lagoon, we should try to fish them out with live bait a live frog will do well.
They are very good fighter, you will enjoy landing them.
I live in Langley, and would love to have them in my tank.
Snake head do not feed on any thing 2/3 their size so relax they do not eat your pet or people leg.
Cheers.

Van


----------



## macframalama

im out before this spirals out of control


----------



## Diztrbd1

ummm can we not put a bounty on a fish please. I don't particularly care to see any members getting in trouble for trying to catch this nor do we need it to come back to the site that someone placed a bounty on it from here. 
Thanks


----------



## skrick

That just disgust's me unreal what stupid people will do that don't think before they do !! Ruin it for all other responsible hobbiest's What a shame


----------



## bottles151

overlord1957 said:


> Hi All.
> Take a break.
> Relax, there is only one type of Snake head can survive the winter here, That is Northern snake head (Channa Argus).
> Any other type will die when water temperature drop down to 10 degree C.
> Now we know there are some in the lagoon, we should try to fish them out with live bait a live frog will do well.
> They are very good fighter, you will enjoy landing them.
> I live in Langley, and would love to have them in my tank.
> Snake head do not feed on any thing 2/3 their size so relax they do not eat your pet or people leg.
> Cheers.
> 
> Van


99% sure that is channa argus in the video. As others have said, there will probably be a ban coming. Sucks for us channa enthusiasts. But yes, I would love to fish them.


----------



## Momobobo

The unfortunate thing is that people that truely enjoy fish keeping would never do anything like this. Its the idiots that buy these fish because they are "monster" fish and then release them when they can no longer handle them. Ruin it for the people that actually care for the hobby.


----------



## ludds

Wow I didn't know I was going to upset people on the Forum here by posting this Video. It just baffled me that someone release such a fish like that there.
I took the video and pic (which I cant seem to put up) B/c I saw this beautiful fish and wanted to share it with BCA.


----------



## macframalama

im out of this before it spirals out of control


----------



## Scherb

ludds said:


> Wow I didn't know I was going to upset people on the Forum here by posting this Video. It just baffled me that someone release such a fish like that there.
> I took the video and pic (which I cant seem to put up) B/c I saw this beautiful fish and wanted to share it with BCA.


Hello. Thanks for posting. i would have done the same thing. Cheers


----------



## macframalama

god you guys , there is so much mis information on this snakeheads dont travel from body of water to body of water, , there not going to attack you , eat your dog, its just a fish, a mean fish ... if your a smaller fish or some stumbling idiot who lands where there breeding , convicts will bite too if you mess with there babies, 
its sad that someone would release it rather than give it to a proper owner, but there is no spca for fish so this is what happens... if your truely concern about people doing this why dont one of you guys open up a rescue tank..... then dumb ish like this would be more avoidable remember its a pond nowhere near any incoming or outgoing stream not the appocolypse


----------



## Scherb

if someone wants it out of there rather than having it destroyed why the hell cant i "buy" it from the one who "rescued" it[/QUOTE said:


> Hello. how much do you want to pay ? if it is worth it i will catch it or them, i would have gone already but it is far away. Cheers


----------



## macframalama

im out of this before it goes somewhere ugly


----------



## ludds

*Monster Snake head spotted in Central Park Video 2*

Was feeding the Koi and carp koi pellets with my Son.
First video taken the 2nd one was when I came back to see if it was still there.


----------



## CALC

oh...crap...
are we allowed to fish there? =D


----------



## jay_leask

and here comes the ban on snakeheads. not good.


----------



## jay_leask

nice looking snakehead too.


----------



## jay_leask

thought it said stanley park


----------



## ludds

@ Jay its in central park burnaby 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## skrick

Ok somebody just get a big net and grab it already !!!!!!!! Geeeeezzz


----------



## cpool

Can you want too much swamp people?


----------



## macframalama

I put what i put up there before i edited it out because i thought it was a good cause .... after like 7 pm's i had this vision of a bunch of knuckle heads out there with cast nets just waiting to get in trouble.

that being said it is a super sweet fish , and it really irritates me how they get this MONSTER rap... bottom line there a super durable , heavily active predator its a shame that such a sweet fish has been tossed out in some gnarly carp pond. 
if someone of there own free will manages to aquire this fish and has some sort of PROOF ie vid clip off phone that it is the "monster fish in central park" rather than have it destroyed .... then pm me , however i can not encourage to go into a river monsters episode gone wrong and bring anyone closer to being in trouble.

my intent with my original post wasnt to bring the heat down on bc aquaria but simply rehouse a fish that is in a bad environment for itself and create a "safe haven" for this MONSTER that very clearly even with bca members is horribly misunderstood.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail

Is it just Me but I feel sorry for this Fish? It didn't ask to be put there (mind you it probably is in Mini Heaven compared to a Tank) I'd rather see someone catch it than kill it. The way I look at it if it is only "1 Fish" and there is no possibility to mate with another Snakehead in that Pond then I don't really see a major epidemic of Snakeheads in the Future. Also I can't see it surviving a Cold Winter here,but I'm no expert on Snakeheads. Goodluck to the Snakehead.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail

Looks like it's enjoying the heat of the Sun.


----------



## Elle

How big IS that one? Hard to tell from the video.

Can somebody net it and rehome it, please?


----------



## macframalama

it will die by winter no doubt..
its stupid , im blown away that someone would dump such a sweet fish , with an already horrible rep , in a public pond, but it does go to show how tough these buggers are
so i mean i would love that bad boy in my big tank, where he could dbe enjoyed as opposed to being demonized for being purchased by a d bag


----------



## macframalama

like i have been saying someone scoop it up and i will take it i have a fishless 180 on deck... and i have own many different varieties of snakehead.
from bullseyes to giants to rainbow dwarfs, i know my snakeheads ...... yesterday when i offered to "buy" it from the catcher everyone crapped all over me...now there is 2 videos so this fish has to go, 

straight up you catch it i'll house it , just get it out of there before someone kills it
pm me


----------



## macframalama

get him outta there before some sammy square butt contacts the parks dept and this ends up on the news, and it really screws up the hobby and our ability to import all different kinds of things, you want to end up like australia?

DO IT


----------



## Elle

I'd rather see it netted and rehomed to an experienced hobbyist with a big tank too. I'm sure it's enjoying the swamp for now, but it's not fair to the fish come winter and it casts a bad light on responsible fish keepers.

Idiots who buy pets without thinking and release non-native species into the ecosystem should be dumped in the middle of the Sahara in midsummer.


----------



## macframalama

@JOHNNYAPPLESNAIL its probably friggin freezing thats why its sunning , in addition that water looks horrible thats why they have a functional lung like organ where they originate they use that "lung" when water quality goes in the pooper or there water becomes stagnant from evaporation, just like a electric eel they can live basically in mud so long as there wet and can reach the surface they will survive.....

@the guy taking the video's since you can get within 2 feet of this thing .... go get him for me

the last thing that any hobbyist in bc needs is.... and tonight at 6 top story MONSTER snakehead found in central park .... your title AINT HELPING lol, and judging by the size that snakehead is under 2 feet and by no means a monster in relation to how large some of the species get.


----------



## mcrocker

Elle said:


> Idiots who buy pets without thinking and release non-native species into the ecosystem should be dumped in the middle of the Sahara in midsummer.


Sure, a fine idea until a couple of the idiots survive and start reproducing and take over the Sahara! :bigsmile: Idiots have proven in the past to be rather prolific breeders!


----------



## Rastapus

IMO it is possible there are more then 1 in there. This is really bad and shines a bad light on the BC aquarium hobby. I think it is unlikely that there wont be a big back lash from this, unfortunately the best thing to do here is to notify the authorities regardless of the consequences, this is a serious problem. I find it hard to believe the person who released this fish(s) would not know the possible threat to our eco systems. Those are my 2 cents, otherwise I am staying out of this one.


----------



## Elle

> Sure, a fine idea until a couple of the idiots survive and start reproducing and take over the Sahara! Idiots have proven in the past to be rather prolific breeders!


True. I should have paid more attention when I watched Idiocracy (Idiocracy (2006) - IMDb). That's why I suggested the Sahara. Camels are pretty good at dealing with idiots. See this video for proof!


----------



## macframalama

you should have to pass a test lol,

although at the rate stupid people seem to be breeding ... were all doomed,


----------



## macframalama

I can hope there is only one however , since it has been sighted on more than one occasion i have to suspect there is more than 1 , I dont know how much of a threat it is in a enclosed pond, however there is no way it will survive winter, im surprised it has survived now, the water is bloody cold, i know i fell in a creek like 2 days ago and i mean ..... its cold g.

my position stands it has to go without question.... I would however prefer to see it back where it belongs IN MY TANK and not in that pond, its like a loaded gun one idiot takes this story of what is obviously an irresponsible pet owner and cast a dark cloud over the whole hobby , but lets be real this ish happens everyday.

i feel like it is just like pitbulls and how they have a bad rep, all it takes is one idiot and a whole species is demonized. give an idiot a gun and its the count down till someone gets shot


----------



## ludds

Elle said:


> How big IS that one? Hard to tell from the video.
> 
> Can somebody net it and rehome it, please?


The fish is just a bit over a foot 1/2. I shoot this vid on mothers day and took some pic.


----------



## Elle

If you saw it again, could you net it? I've got a big rubbermaid container it could live in until macframlama could pick it up.
(edited to add...maximum time span of about a week!)


----------



## macframalama

How to Make a Cast Net - Abaco Forum
here is a thread on how to diy a cast net, im just saying


----------



## macframalama

haha i like you elle , finally someone on my side,
i live on vancouver island , so me getting there isnt an option as of now ... however my sis lives over there and i can get her to collect it from wqhomever and she can house it properly til she heads over here


----------



## Elle

I think everyone agrees that it needs to come out of the pond one way or another, so I don't think it's a question of sides. OTOH, Djamm (my husband) is going to kill me after he reads this thread and finds I've offered temporary house room to another rescue. 

He thought it was nutty enough when I rescued the baby squirrel. (I had to syringe feed it for 2 days until it could go to the wildlife rescue)


----------



## Sliver

you had a baby squirrel? how cool is that?!?!


----------



## macframalama

haha , well its the right thing, and if your hubby is a true hobbyist he would understand.

look i wanted to put out there too ... no one is upset at ludds for posting the vid i think we can all agree that WE are all peeved at the tard who released it in there, just putting that out there, i actually hate this whole scenerio but my position is that the snakehead is there and it doesnt belong, and the reason I went hard at getting it is because it needs a home, a permanent home, because something is surviving doesnt mean its thriving or even doing good, chances are that if it doesnt warm up fast it will most likely die , and if it makes it to summer it would survive till fall and then die ,
so I mean its doing the hobby no good alive in there i think we can all agree
and rather than it being terminated because of the actions of 1 tard I opened my home to it


----------



## ludds

Elle said:


> If you saw it again, could you net it? I've got a big rubbermaid container it could live in until macframlama could pick it up.
> (edited to add...maximum time span of about a week!)


Mybe check it out again..see if its in the same spot LOL. Its a large lagoon


----------



## macframalama

you've seen it twice where your going is its turf in that pond...


----------



## ludds

macframalama said:


> you've seen it twice where your going is its turf in that pond...


Turf? it mud and decay plants matter is that what you mean?


----------



## macframalama

no i mean its territory , snakeheads in the wild set up boundaries and zones, and they patrol there "turf" or area that they have chosen to be "home" and when they mate the female will gaurd the fry/eggs whatever, and trhe males patrol the area and attack anything in there "space" this is why people get attacked in thailand stumbling onto a pairs turf will get you bit in the booty lol and if you have ever seen a big snakehead eat or fight ... it aint pretty
snakehead vs kills Big ass 10 inch bass - YouTube this is a good example of bite strength and violence lol , granted this is a feeding but you get the idea

do yourself a favor and mute the video these people are tards too...


----------



## ludds

ludds said:


> Turf? it mud and decay plants matter is that what you mean?


Or do you mean it its turf like ( it own area in the pond?)


----------



## macframalama

look up lol


----------



## ludds

macframalama said:


> no i mean its territory , snakeheads in the wild set up boundaries and zones, and they patrol there "turf" or area that they have chosen to be "home" and when they mate the female will gaurd the fry/eggs whatever, and trhe males patrol the area and attack anything in there "space" this is why people get attacked in thailand stumbling onto a pairs turf will get you bit in the booty lol and if you have ever seen a big snakehead eat or fight ... it aint pretty
> snakehead vs kills Big ass 10 inch bass - YouTube this is a good example of bite strength and violence lol , granted this is a feeding but you get the idea
> 
> do yourself a favor and mute the video these people are tards too...


Ya I check that Video out powerful fish indeed.


----------



## macframalama

thats a small one, 
they get like 6 feet,

thats a giant and not at all whats in that pond, im not too sure on what it is based on the video it wont be a giant though, 
looks to me to have the same body structure as my old bullseyes but i dont think its a bullseye either but regardless thay all get pretty big aside from the dwarfs , you said it was about 1.5 feet , that fish is most likely only a year old , but again im guessing who knows how it was cared for ... fed ect etc,


----------



## overlord1957

Hi All.
Alright. I can go there to fish this one out.
The questions are.
1/ Are we allowed to fish in this pond?
2/What is the fishing license for snake head?
3/ Can i keep what i catch or i have to practice catch and release?
Feel free to joint in discussion.
Cheers.

Van


----------



## Elle

I'd check with Burnaby Parks on that, as I don't think you're supposed to fish in the lagoon, although people used to fish in Deer Lake and Burnaby Lake. If they know you're after a specific nuisance fish, they may tell you to go for it or they may say you need a fishing license.


----------



## macframalama

nuissance fish and invasive go not get classified as game fish so you do NOT need a license , just like blue gills and sunfish no license required


----------



## macframalama

definate no on catch and release


----------



## overlord1957

Hi All.
OK, so now i am ready to spend a weekend in this pond.
1/ Who would be fishing partner?
2/ Is the water clean? last time i heard this Central park is full of dirty injection needles!!!!
3/ Who would home the fish, i think at least 2 snake heads in this pond?
4/ who will i would be asking for permit to fish, a tel # would be nice?
Feel free to pitch in.
Cheers.

Van


----------



## Elle

Here's the contact info for Burnaby Parks.

Parks, Recreation & Cultural Services Department
[email protected]
Phone: 604-294-7450 
Fax: 604-294-7201


----------



## macframalama

cant see how this convo would go well... lol
umm hello , yeah hi , I just wanted to know if i could fish in the central park lagoon.... i know weird question right , well heres the deal there is a friggin snakehead in your lagoon and some local aquarist are wanting to rangle it up before it dies or is destroyed lol.

no no no its all good there is some guy on vancouver island who wants it ..

lol i dunno im sure it wont be an easy explanation.


----------



## King-eL

overlord1957 said:


> Hi All.
> OK, so now i am ready to spend a weekend in this pond.
> 1/ Who would be fishing partner?
> 2/ Is the water clean? last time i heard this Central park is full of dirty injection needles!!!!
> 3/ Who would home the fish, i think at least 2 snake heads in this pond?
> 4/ who will i would be asking for permit to fish, a tel # would be nice?
> Feel free to pitch in.
> Cheers.
> 
> Van


Let me know when ur going. I get my big net.


----------



## macframalama

alright i called them, and they said fishing is okay, but as far as whats in there and what the rules are i would need to contact a melinda @ 294 7690 , so she is at lunch or something but i was told to call back, so i will and when i know something more i will let you all know, but i dont think we should like flood the switchboard with questions about fishing lol or it may lead to answering questions id rather not lol enough people know of this jazz already ...

my opinion , you all do what you want

@Hi All.
OK, so now i am ready to spend a weekend in this pond.
1/ Who would be fishing partner?
2/ Is the water clean? last time i heard this Central park is full of dirty injection needles!!!!
3/ Who would home the fish, i think at least 2 snake heads in this pond?
4/ who will i would be asking for permit to fish, a tel # would be nice?
Feel free to pitch in.
Cheers.

Van
the number is above, nussence or invasive fish are not classified as game fish , there for no license would be needed , however i believe the kill onsite rule fopr those fish applies... so here is where it gets grey..
but fishing in general is allowed
as far as needles i wouldnt go playing with needles if thats even at risk forget the snakehead sorry no fish is worth that
and as far as a home for them . i would happily take it or them whatever, i have already cleared it with my sis she will hook me up and house it temp for me til i can get it home, 
and as far as a partner i would love to .... however im like a long long ways away..

I would like to point out that I take no responsibility for anything that may or may not happen, if you CHOOSE to go out there and see whats up then thats on you, legalities, fines penalties , legal action,needles now ... good grief what is the world coming to , goldfish getting hep c , shudder ... sorry where was i. oh yeah if you step in and slip in duck ish... its all you.
i just dont wanna hear something bad happened over this crap, last thing i need is posts like Shawns a this or that , got jellybeanparrotfan48 in trouble... 
but the snakehead is the victim here and if it should magically appear in a rubber maid and make it safely to a home then i will house it , no questions asked.maybe it came from aquabid i dont know..


----------



## Elle

If King-El and overlord go fishing for this thing and actually get it, I totally want video.


----------



## macframalama

lol , no doubt , im just imagining me and my idiot friends , covered in duck ish lol fishless....


----------



## poiuy704

Apparently David Suzuki is involved now!
Snakehead fish sighting in Burnaby lagoon raises alarm (with video)


----------



## Elle

oh, for the love of *@)!. Way to cause a panic, Suzuki! 

An 18" fish is NOT going to leap out and eat your chihuahua or your children. Seriously. There are enough frogs and carp in that lake to keep it fed without having to climb on land, where it's vulnerable to all kinds of larger predators. This is a crappy, scare-mongering, poorly researched story. Typical Province.

That said, if anyone wants to try to get it out and rehome it, I'd do it soon before the hordes descend on the lake.


----------



## macframalama

here we go, cluster f alert ... did you read that "they can even walk on land........bullexploitive... i hate this , this is exactly what i was hoping to avoid, walk on land , when any of my snakeheads jumped out of my tanks , which happens alot, they flap around like every other fish.... once upon a time i had a silver arowana go across my living room it did 188 times the job of walking on land

another mis informed article thats going to fuel the already bad image this fish species has. i took the reporters email off the page and im going to write him, and inform him how full of crap his article is


----------



## Tiwaz

good luck trying to educate a reporter..... no spin = no story = no money


----------



## macframalama

Snakehead fish sighting in Burnaby lagoon raises alarm (with video)

did you write this?

Dear reporter

Hello sir, My name is Shawn Tennant and I have just read the above article, I wanted to point out to you that there are several inaccuracies in your article...#1 Snakeheads of any variety CAN NOT WALK ON LAND this is absolute wives tail, folklore if you will.

I am an aquarist for many years now and Im neck deep in the hobby, I was both totally amazed and total irritated with the presence of a snakehead species in the lagoon, I completely wanted to say that a snakehead has NO PLACE in any canadian waterway at all no if ands or buts. I feel it is my job to correct some of the garbage and rumours that follow these fish however. Snakeheads or channa are in no way shape or form able to walk over land, that all came from a horror movie called killer snakeheads along time ago and has since been disproven even on a & e's river monsters. As a former snakehead owner ,aquarium hobbyist not food fish, I can personally verify this fact . A snakehead CAN breath out of water from an adaptive swimbladder that acts as a lung this is to compensate for there natural waterways becoming stagnant and drying up. Where these fish live depending on species of course all have the worst kind of water conditions and it is nothing short of a miracle that ANYTHING could endure what they do in a 365 day period , from extreme drought to massive flooding during rainy season.

I would like to personally say that in no way shape or form do any of the responsible hobbyists condone the release of any fish into our water ways, and it is a side effect of irresponsible owners, and is similiar to the same type of problems with pit bulls, one bad apple ruins it for the whole bunch.

I suppose the purpose of this email is to ask you please do not demonize these fish, they were recklessly released into the lagoon, and please cast the light that the aquarium hobbyist's the real hobbyist do not EVER condone such irresponsible behavior.

I had even offered to rehome these snakeheads if they could be caught, <<<<<<<<<<that is a copy of my email...
im no wordsmith here so if someone with an understanding of proper punctuation wants to take a crack at this lol
take my chihuahua good grief, maybe a 6 foot giant snakehead if your stupid dog was in the mekong river during breeding season ,


----------



## Elle

I wrote the following:


Hi,

I just wanted to comment on your story about the snakehead, as it contains a few factual errors, not to mention some outright scare-mongering. 

An 18" fish is NOT going to leap out and eat your chihuahua or your children. Seriously. There are enough frogs and carp in that lake to keep it fed without having to climb on land, where it's vulnerable to all kinds of larger predators (larger dogs, coyotes, etc). Second, snakeheads can travel a little bit on land (like from puddle to puddle), but they don't "walk", and they certainly don't lurk in the bushes on land awaiting their prey. 

There is no question that this fish should never, ever have been released, and that the person doing so was a completely irresponsible pet owner and hobbyist. There's also no question that it (or they) should be removed from the lagoon, pronto. However, the way that this story was presented is likely to cause a lot of totally unnecessary panic among people imagining something like the Loch Ness Monster lying in wait for the unwary.

The true focus here should be on the completely irresponsible behavior of whoever released it. I can tell you that every hobbyist I've talked to is both completely appalled by the fact that this has happened and furious at whoever released it for making every responsible fish keeper look bad.

Thanks,


----------



## macframalama

[email protected] down a coyote haha


----------



## macframalama

just sucks, you wait and see there gonna poison the whole damn lagoon


----------



## macframalama

you gotta read the viewer comments under the video, jesus its like ******** teaching the bible .... sad state of affairs


----------



## djamm

okay, as Elle's husband...I agree this guy's got to get the f*ck out of our local lake or pond...

Yes, if need be we would put him up in a classy downtown tank....where he could chill for a day or two till his new owners came forth!

Jeez....

I hate seeing this fish in our local waters....

drew


----------



## macframalama

[email protected], i agree, but i can assure you that lagoon is gonna be crawling with idiots on some vigilante ish, they'll be tossing rocks at it , trying to catch it , the village idiot will get it in a net and kill it off that fish is doomed , I hate to say it but i think its too late, to some people suzuki is god , as well as that video if you read the comments under the video section its gonna end badly, both for the fish and the hobby, 

i mean right in the article there is enough mis information that regardless of what a bunch of hobbyists say, it wont take long before the ministry of environment or dfo comes in and desimates the lagoon in search of the demonic snakehead..



so here is where im at guys, spoke to my sis she will collect the fish from anywhere over there , should it be caught and house it for me
im still more than willing to house it permanently, and I would actually enjoy having it ,

cant see how the article, video, or the misinformation will do anyone good, if we find who did it i say we make an exception and bring back public stoning, only instead of rocks use 2 week old rotten fish heads.


----------



## niteshift

Well one way or another the proper authorities will deal with this. First I would like to say well written to the both MACFRAMALAMA and ELLE hopefully helps to educate the greater public. I for one would like to see us all come together on oh this issue, and present an alternative to sure to be upcoming ban on the Snakehead and other species. Whether a registration system for those who keep or wish to keep them which would most likely be seen as invasive by most, or another possible alternative like putting a small chip in the fish much like they do with the Arowana. Either way I believe that if we the responsible Canadian aquarist come togeter and present an intelligent and doable alternative we just might be able to avoid a complete ban, just a thought.


----------



## Elle

Chipping is a great idea. I didn't even know that they did that with aros! It's a good idea for any endangered or restricted species, especially if it means that illegally imported animals can be quickly identified.

I think it's a lost cause educating the reporters. Neal Hall at the Sun is running the same story under his byline, and when I emailed that letter to him I got this in response:

_"By the way, just spokes to a biology professor and UBC zoologist and they confirm that a snakehead can kill small dogs in the water, as has happened in the U.S."_

No freaking clue. An 18" channa argus does not pose the same risk as a 36" version of another species of snakehead. And your chihuahua is much more likely to be lunched by the coyotes in that park than by a snakehead. I've heard of quite a few people whose teacup dogs have been grabbed right from the end of the leash. But you don't see hysteria about that, or at least not yet.


----------



## waterbox

Well spotted, Ludds. I wonder how long it's been in there.

Yes, you do have to wonder what kind of irresponsible idiot would release this into the wild--that is, if you can call Central Park "wild."

I take it that these things would have no problem surviving our winters?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

David Suzuki SUCKS. this is scary news. i wonder if they will be in the Fraser and swim in the ocean and swim all the way up to Prince George and kill all the sockeye and trout . i heard the best way of catching snake head either by fly fishing them our flossing them with 20 feet of leader. anyways it is sure is a same to see this. it would of been a lot better if this did not go public and some one just caught it way sooner.


----------



## macframalama

@waterbox, no way it wont survive our fall, its a friggin miracle that it is alive now to be honest im blown away that it has survived.


----------



## airbaggedmazda

I was just reading this post and then saw it on global bc at the same time.


----------



## skrick

It has now become headline news in today's Province news paper in a whole page article unbelievable !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeeB

This was also news in the Chinese-Canadian media yesterday. The media is really getting into this "Frankenfish" (CBC's description-not mine) business.


----------



## macframalama

frankenfish jesus christ.....? what a disaster..there are a huge number of fish that if released into "the wild" if you can call the lagoon that , that would do 100 times the damage, imagine if a simple pacu was unleashed what it would do to the lagoon or any other body of water, it would literally ea every piece of plant life then switch to fish , inverts, bugs ect , and the "panic" wouldnt be 1/3 as severe, 

this whole thing is a bloody disaster, i mean at this point i regret the video going up on this site, i regret that any mention of this took place, its too bad ludds had his camera and nota net and this friggin disaster could have been dealt with quietly.

all this talking about chips and registering is all well and good but it wont stop crap like this from happening, the REAL solution is a service or a company or whatever that deal solely in the responsible drop off of ALL UNWANTED FISH just like an spca, where owners of fish that are too big , too nasty, unwanted, or improperly cared for can go and drop off there pets wit out having someone crap all over them , a free service so you dont have to be rich , chips and registery will cost money and if people have the option of doing it legit and it cost or dumping thing illegally for free thats what would happen...
who knows you guys i have a lotto ticket im hoping has a 50 million dollar pay off , lol if i win I swear i will go and buy a big warehouse with a 4567890 gallon pond and enough tanks to have everyone in vancouver surrender there fish , 

how can you expect anyone to take this problem for what it is when half the media in bc is on methadone with there facts , christ our beloved david suzuki cant even get his fact from fiction straight so how joe smith from cbc (made up name couldnt think of a reporters name)is being fed bullish facts and misinformation who is then spreading the retardation to the public who is eating dinner watching this horseish, and making up there own version of whats happening and then contaminating the workplace water cooler meeting with second and third hand account of incorrect info.


----------



## macframalama

@johnnyfishtanks .... good lord dont joke about a single snakehead doing any damage to the salmon population god if the wrong tard see what your saying "which is obviouslly a joke" god they will be dropping tomahawk missiles at the lagoon. 

i


----------



## Jay2x

globaltv your on the news!


----------



## macframalama

i wish they would interview me..... str8ten a few things up ... and i have a special shout out and a few choice words for the people spreading this panic..
if they read this .... call me 2509324445, names shawn.


----------



## macframalama

where the hell are all the responsible snakehead and channa owners at on this or are there none....make your case guys cause the public is not gonna get it til someone properly educates them....


----------



## macframalama

if the media can be allowed to run such blatantly incorrect info and pass it off to the public about a single bloody fish , can you imagine what "really" happened with 9-11, afghanistan, iran, iraq... ect ect ect 

ie...
osama bin laden has been killed , body dumped at sea ......................no pics, video.....just dumped at sea , makes me want to rethink every single thing i have seen from a "credible source" in my life. 

I mean dont get me wrong im not trying to down play the severity of an invasive , any invasive coming into our water ways , that is no joke I think we can all agree that if by some miracle a snakehead group were to enter a body of water where it could "thrive" it would be a major league disaster , but it isnt specific to snakeheads , small mouth bass, sunfish, ect do enough damage on there own and do you see any HEADLINE NEWS no because it isnt something that can be demonized as easily as a snakehead, i mean really have you seen a blue gill, there cute... same reason cocker spaniels are never the topic of convo , rotti bites kid in half is the title, evil pitbull kills poodle , you know , its easy to make something the villian when it isnt cute and cuddly or particually atractive.
goldfish ... cold water fish can devistate a waterway no pandemonium there, hard to demonize a stupid looking fish "no offence goldfish owners but you know im right"
Jeremy Wade has dont as much good to the hobby as he has done harm, I was so happy to see such a cool program about killer fish you know , real fish...most people think the piranha are where the buck stops for gnarly freshwater fish,which if you have ever owned them is a complete joke, there timid and more often than not when properly careed for dont ravish anything, sure they eat but everything has too.....
but in a&e's making of a cool show they have cast a spot light on fish that are real.... did y'all see the candiru azul one.... i mean dayyyyumm, bore into its prey and eats it from the inside out, thats a gangster fish.... period.but has a whole new generation of fish keepers seeking out species profiled in that show , who have no friggin idea what there getting into and fish until they are pop culture are cheap i bet since the snakehead episode of river monsters snakehead keepers responsible and stupid alike sales must have quadrupled, how many craiglist ads, used everywhere ads that are titled.... monster fish fs you know , shock value , snakeheads are an easy target because of what has happened in florida, all caused by just one dipweed.
this whole thing stinks, its sucks for hobbyists, it sucks for te public being fed crap like it may jump out of the water and eat your chihuaha, live out of water for four days, i mean where is the responsibility of our television networks to ensure there facts are accurate, news is it news when your post inaccurate crap???
once again the proof is in the pudding, MONEY MONEY MONEY , NO HYPE NO STORY .... its a discrace and it sickens me to the very core of my being that **** like this is allowed to happen


----------



## Jay2x

T&T apparently have it for sale alive.


----------



## macframalama

whats t n t??


----------



## Diztrbd1

this s T&T: http://www.tnt-supermarket.com/en/ to my knowledge they can only sell them as food, though they are alive when purchased. they are killed before they leave the store.


----------



## Epok

Hate how the radio and news makes this sound like this gorgeous is going to destroy our way of life. JRFM was saying to keep your kids and dogs away from it because they could get seriously injured... Like come on


----------



## Jay2x

Epok said:


> Hate how the radio and news makes this sound like this gorgeous is going to destroy our way of life. JRFM was saying to keep your kids and dogs away from it because they could get seriously injured... Like come on


obviously the use "fear"


----------



## macframalama

more than likely the source of this whole debacle but aquarists wil be blamed


----------



## macframalama

my apologies to all of those offended by my language, i do try to censor my words using astrix, and comical substitutes but apparently those of a more sensitive age are able to crack the code ...
once again my bad,


----------



## ludds

Anyone here want to share there experience with keeping snakehead fish with the media.
PM me 
I have expressed my concerns about this fish being in the pond and totally agree that none of use here would do such a thing.
now I dont own a snakehead fish, But if anyone does and want to shed some light on this fish being kept at home PM me.
I have be contacted by media and I cant comment much on this fish other than what I have see online or here.
So if anyone want to comment personally PM me and I can pass you the info to contact.


----------



## macframalama

pm'd you ludds


----------



## spit.fire

So has it been caught?


----------



## ludds

They hve closed the pond and have a net in the water. According to 12 oclock new 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## macframalama

what a mess...


----------



## Epok

Such a shame this fish will probably be killed as well as others


----------



## neven

I say report it anyways. Hobbyists put it in there so if consequences happen then they deserve it. The majority of people here may be responsible fish keepers, but sadly that isnt the case hobby wide.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I896 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jobber

It's not a mess. It's part of society and it's being dealt with. End of story. It was a Northern Snakehead by the patterns and it can survive in temperatures well within the Lower Mainland. Lower Mainland doesn't include the rest of BC as we all know that the temperature get colder elsewhere. Let's just try to be all responsible pet owners and not unleash the pitbull of the hobby into our local waters. I don't mind the importation of the species but just be responsible. You don't see me going around purposely releasing my influenza to others do you? We're all responsible for this. Do something about it instead of hiding behind a forum discussion and b*tching about it to each other, especially in a fish forum. Alert your authorities so they're aware of it and let them do their thing. Would you have gone down and try stopping the Stanley Cup riots by yourself or with your team of vigilante group. I'm sure you'll get your a$$es whooped. 

I respect responsible owners of this fish but as a forum, everyone is all talk. Forum members on this site going to self police the hobby, no. 

At the end of the day, the public and government officials(departments) are aware and in time (however long it takes), trust that things will be improved in one way or another. This situation affects me more than some of the members of this forum that live outside of the neighbourhood but thank you for your sentiment on the 'issue'.


----------



## cpool

I am a part of a fishing forum and they are really upset. They want head to roll. I have seen people already calling for an all out ban on importing any fish into canada for the aquarium trade. To much fear. I already have no respect for David Suzuki and he is definetly not helping this situation. Lame


----------



## King-eL

Wow making a big deal because it's a snakehead. The chiwawa or a puddle will probably rip the snakehead apart if they ever meet. This really sucks that's it's all over on the media. Snakehead out of water? It wont survive long since snakeheads have very sensitive scales. By the time it find another body of water skin infection and fungus would kill the fish. It wont survive the winter too since that lagoon's surface freezes in the winter. Also not sure if the snakehead is eating anything with that skinny body. If that snakehead is striving well in that pond it should be hiding and not out in the open surface. Certainly that snakehead is stressed from the cold and is basking from the sun to get warm.


----------



## mcrocker

People seem to be blowing it out of proportion because it's a 'big bad snakehead'. What about the koi and carp that were stocked in that lagoon? From what I have read in recent years, the asian carp invasion(silver carp and others) is far larger in scale than the snakehead invasion. It's a major epidemic in parts of the US, and there are fears that they will reach the great lakes. I guess the 'frankenfish' story with all of the exaggerated claims about snakeheads is a much more fun article to write and easier to get people scared and outraged...

Meanwhile the lagoon is stocked with two foreign species that can obviously survive in our climate, and nobody bats an eyelid!


----------



## jobber

Then tell me what species is the snakehead that is in the video? Just be a responsible fish hobbyist.
You're all the way out on the Sunshine Coast talking about something that is in my backyard pond and park.

Seems kind of odd. Stop by my neighbourhood sometime, me and my buddies will show you around.


----------



## macframalama

MODS I SAID I WAS SORRY FOR MY LANGUAGE WHY HAVE LIKE 4 OF YOU PM'D ME GIVING ME HECK OVER THE SAME THING, 
as inappropriate as my prior language was ... which i apologized for im truthfully attempting to help
granted my bounty comment was from way earlier before i had realized that this was going to go as far as it has...
so once and for all i will chill on the potty talk and i will remain from using it in the future i apologize.
when im not as busy as i am right now i intend on speaking with dizturbed one regarding our little scuffle .. alright so i get it ...
im a changed man passion about a topic has a tendency to bring out my dark side...


----------



## Diztrbd1

I believe this thread has ran it course for now, things are a bit out of hand..... closing it until further notice


----------

